
MySQL founder's latest MariaDB release takes "enterprise" features open-source - protomyth
http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2012/04/mysql-founders-latest-mariadb-release-takes-enterprise-features-open-source.ars
======
sbarre
Is anyone using the SphinxSE search engine integration with MariaDB?

I help support a rather old MySQL-based site that uses Sphinx and there's some
scrappy PHP code glueing it all together, and this:

<http://kb.askmonty.org/en/about-sphinxse>

seems like a great setup, but it would be rough to re-factor this old app..
but we'll probably do it...

~~~
bytebot
I've seen some usage in production of SphinxSE. If you find problems, why not
ask at the <http://kb.askmonty.org>?

------
lucian1900
Most people who were using MySQL at all have since moved to PostgreSQL and
then wondering what they'd been doing all this time.

------
ExpiredLink
The problem isn't Maria but Monty: Why should you back up someone who sold
MySQL so that it finally could become Oracle's booty?

~~~
lloeki
I don't get it. The article states:

> Widenius, who lives in Helsinki, left Sun in 2009 when he became
> dissatisfied with the approach the company was taking to MySQL.

So Monty left Sun way before Oracle's acquisition. How could he be blamed for
that acquisition? IIUC he forked because he thought Sun and MySQL license were
not up to his views of open source, so it's not like he sold and cared less.
If I read history correctly, he's actually someone to back up.

